

Ask HN: What podcasts do you listen to? - flavio87

If you're an eternal optimizer like me, you hate idle time. So while traveling or waiting for public transport, I love to listen to podcasts to further educate myself.<p>Right now I'm listening to the Stackoverflow Podcasts and sometimes to this week in django.<p>What podcasts do you recommend, both tech and non-tech/business?
======
drjrock
RadioLab (<http://radiolab.org>) is simply the best podcast ever created ever.
Other than that, I listen to This American Life
(<http://www.thisamericanlife.org/>) for serious stuff and You Look Nice Today
(<http://youlooknicetoday.com/>) for comedy. And for a little shameless self
promotion, check out the Rails Envy podcast (<http://railsenvy.com>) for
ruby/rails news.

------
bemmu
I propose a Hacker News podcast, which would consist of progress updates and
lessons learned from start-ups. The host could call each participating start-
up every once in a while and then assemble these clips to a show. I won't take
on the task of recording it, but would be an avid listener.

------
kylec
The only ones I listen to with any regularity are Stack Overflow, Wait! Wait!
Don't tell me!
([http://www.npr.org/rss/podcast/podcast_detail.php?siteId=518...](http://www.npr.org/rss/podcast/podcast_detail.php?siteId=5183214))
and This American Life (<http://www.thisamericanlife.org/Radio_Podcast.aspx>).

I was listening to Planet Money
([http://www.npr.org/rss/podcast/podcast_detail.php?siteId=944...](http://www.npr.org/rss/podcast/podcast_detail.php?siteId=94411890))
but it got hard to keep up a few months ago - it should have been a weekly
podcast, not daily, IMHO. I've also occasionally listened to Hanselminutes
(<http://www.hanselminutes.com/>) and Herding Code
(<http://herdingcode.com/>), and while they focus on Microsoft technologies a
little too much for my taste, they'll do in a pinch.

------
mikeyur
Gdgt Weekly and TWiT for 'Tech' as well as NLO
(<http://nobodylikesonions.com>) and Stop Podcasting Yourself for
comedy/entertainment.

Although none of these will help you learn anything they're really good at
keeping you occupied/entertained.

~~~
tonystubblebine
Also, This Week in Virology.

<http://www.twiv.tv/>

------
yan
radiolab is awesome (radiolab.org)

I like 'the brain science podcast,' and it's pretty much all I listen to on
long drives: <http://www.brainsciencepodcast.com/>

Ginger Campbell, the author of the brain science podcast also publishes "Books
and Ideas" podcast which is enjoyable: <http://booksandideas.com/>

edit: Not exactly a podcast, but if you subscribe to The Economist, you can
download the entire issue read by actors on the day of release. I listen to
that on drives too sometimes.

------
bemmu
Agreed that Radio Lab and Stack Overflow are the best ones, but I would add
Venture Voice to that list too. Google Developer Podcast is occasionally
interesting. Hanselminutes may have a few good episodes, but is usually too
Microsofty. There are also some nice language podcasts out there, at least
Learn Thai Podcast and JapanesePod101 are quite good. All of these can be
found on iTunes.

------
rodrigo
Dan Carlin's Hardcore History , The History of Rome, Econ Talk, and TED talks.
As I have a very long conmute im always on the looking.

